# As the dinner burns at the UN



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151937,00.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It is a shame that Annan will not resign. The UN has been going down hill for many years, and this guy is going to drive more nails in it's coffin. The UN is loosing relevance quickly with this man at the helm. It is why conservatives didn't think we need more permission from the UN before invading Iraq. Of course if we had gone to them they would simply have issued UN sanction number 18. Another couple years and we might as well junk the UN, it is outliving it's usefulness. As a matter of fact it has been detrimental to the United States and detrimental to any chance of peaceful settlements throughout the world. And this is the outfit some liberals would like to surrender a portion of our national sovereignty to?

His only reason to stay is to disrupt any investigation.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think Kofi is staying on just so he can make sure he shreds all the documents that pertain to this Oil for Food fiasco. I hear he has a deal in the works with a major shredder manufacturer after he resigns. :lol:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

maybe we should withhold funding to the un???? un: "uh-oh".


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

.
I't too bad they can't force him to resign due to an investigation into the Food for Oil program. With him in there it may be difficult to find the truth.
.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Since when is the guy guilty until proven innocent? I would not feel bad if they ran an independant investigation.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT, I too would like to see an investigation into this. Maybe instead of a forced resignation he temporarily step down until the investigation is complete. Kind of a suspension with pay.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That still assumes that he is guilty though, like I said a private investigation would leave him out altogether.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,152528,00.html

I smell a whole lotta CYA goin on, I to would like to see the investigation continue, with his full coop.


----------

